# DHCPD and rawsockets for specific jails



## tkuchheuser (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey,

i'm trying to setup a isc-dhcpd inside a FreeBSD (7.2) Jail. If I understand correctly I have to set security.jail.allow_raw_sockets=1 to allow the server to function properly. Is this correct or is there a "cleaner" way to move the dhcpd into a jail?
If so is it possible (somehow) to allow the raw socket only in one specific jail environment?

Thank you in advance
      Timo


----------

